# Hills-Sachs Lesion Diagnosis



## joanne71178 (Nov 21, 2013)

What diagnosis code is correct for Hills-Sachs lesion when it is from recurrent instability, not an injury?  The patient had a previous Bankhard.  

Would it be correct to use 733.99 & 718.81?

Thanks in advance!


----------

